# The BIG KAHUNA



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

First off thanks to the efforts of the Big Kahuna GC is back on line.
Second WHY ATTACK GC
Third I am thinking this must have cost Scot a great deal of time and money I don't know what the costs would be but I a willing to throw $25.00 into a fund to help defer any cost and to help show our appreciation for the time he spent on this, any other ideas from members would be welcome.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm guessing that should read 'ATTACK' ?

Yeah, I (and others) posted over on tgp that if Scott needs a little relief funding for this, you can count me in - just say so, Scott.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Yeah, I (and others) posted over on tgp that if Scott needs a little relief funding for this, you can count me in - just say so, Scott.


Same here!

Keto...Since this is your idea, do you want to start a thread re: "relief funding due to the hack" or similar?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm in for a donation to cover recovery costs for Scott.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

keto said:


> I'm guessing that should read 'ATTACK' ?
> 
> Yeah, I (and others) posted over on tgp that if Scott needs a little relief funding for this, you can count me in - just say so, Scott.


Yes "attach" is not the same as "attack" sometimes fingers lose their way, mine have lost all sense of direction.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

greco said:


> Same here!
> 
> Keto...Since this is your idea, do you want to start a thread re: "relief funding due to the hack" or similar?
> 
> ...


Dave, I'm sorta waiting for Scott to chime in. I know he has lots (and lots and etc.) on his plate right now. I have no concept of whether he is having to drag in outside resources to assist or ???


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in! ............... (still hate this message is to short bs)



keto said:


> Dave, I'm sorta waiting for Scott to chime in. I know he has lots (and lots and etc.) on his plate right now. I have no concept of whether he is having to drag in outside resources to assist or ???


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Dave, I'm sorta waiting for Scott to chime in. I know he has lots (and lots and etc.) on his plate right now. I have no concept of whether he is having to drag in outside resources to assist or ???


Good plan. 

Thank you for the original idea.... and for this recent post.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd be down for some dough to help out too!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Willing to share some dough to help GC in it's steps towards recovery. Just say the word Scott.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Renewed my Gold to 2015 but I'm willing to do more to make sure GC stays online. We can't let the jerks in the world win.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

My initial idea was to compensate Scott for all the hours he is putting in, if I go to the payments page I am assuming the money will go directly to the yearly subscription, is there another way to send money that would go directly to Scott, in my opinion he definitely deserves some recognition for his time and effort. Maybe if he doesn't want financial consideration we could all get together and get him something special like a new guitar (not a Pepto Bismal Special) or amp or both. Other suggestion appreciated.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll happily add a bit o' $$ to the effort.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

fredyfreeloader said:


> First off thanks to the efforts of the Big Kahuna GC is back on line.
> Second WHY ATTACK GC
> Third I am thinking this must have cost Scot a great deal of time and money I don't know what the costs would be but I a willing to throw $25.00 into a fund to help defer any cost and to help show our appreciation for the time he spent on this, any other ideas from members would be welcome.


I can contribute as we'll to help offset the cost and not to mention the time spent.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> My initial idea was to compensate Scott for all the hours he is putting in, if I go to the payments page I am assuming the money will go directly to the yearly subscription, is there another way to send money that would go directly to Scott, in my opinion he definitely deserves some recognition for his time and effort. *Maybe if he doesn't want financial consideration we could all get together and get him something special like a new guitar *(not a Pepto Bismal Special) or amp or both. Other suggestion appreciated.


I'm in. A new guitar for Scott would be a great idea.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Count me in, too, I spend time on this site everyday, and have learned lots, been inspired, been challenged, been ticked off, and most of all, been entertained and feel like I belong. Keep us posted how to contribute. Great idea!

Regards


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

@ $25 X 80 contributions would be $2000. Could we do it?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll chip in..am running on empty until Oct 1st though


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> @ $25 X 80 contributions would be $2000. Could we do it?


Damn right we can. We will need someone in Ontario who has a Paypal account who is willing to be the collector and then get some ideas what to get. Who's in to be the money holder. Those of you living in the big "O" know him best lets hear from some of you.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I think Mike/Milkman is one of the closest, and completely trustworthy and respected.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

keto said:


> I think Mike/Milkman is one of the closest, and completely trustworthy and respected.


If Milkman is in, I'm in!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I appreciate the trust. Absolutely no problem with me if I can help, both by contributing and if it's helpful my paypal account can be used too.

Basically I'm happy to help. This is our forum. I doubt many people spend more time here than I do. I figure the supporting member fees I pay are a pittance relative to the enjoyment and enrichment I get in return.

Let's see what the big guy has to say once the smoke clears. maybe he needs some specific support.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am blown away by all the thoughts here guy's. It really was devastating there for a few days. Even though we lost a bunch that can't be recovered and I have a long laundry list of bugs and dead links to fix, we are at least back up. I never slept much those first few nights, dealing with my provider via email was not the greatest either but they went way over and above for me cleaning and digging through shit to help me get this back. 

Marnie was devastated as well. She knows full well what I have put into this crazy thing over the years. She was there the day I started it and knows what it means to me. The whole time though I am thinking "what about all those members?" what are they going to do if I cant get this back again. The time all of you have put in as well. Lot's of people might think "hey, its just a website/forum" but I am sure many of you would agree its a lot more than that to a lot of us. I mean, I have literally put 12 years of my life into this thing. It's scary. Would have been like losing one of my kids.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

How about a fund raising thing and decide later on what to do with the funds that's been raised? Anyone up to organizing this?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman has volunteered his PayPal account. That's good enough for me. I'll be sending him a PM for where to send $, if you'd like to contribute for something for Scott please do the same.

I am treating this as a completely separate item from my annual membership fee, that I will send to Scott directly at the appropriate time. Please don't confuse yourself on this subject, this is a gift of appreciation for Scott.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Perhaps we could start a separate thread for questions, etc. so it's easy to find for potential contributors.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Well, I appreciate the trust. Absolutely no problem with me if I can help, both by contributing and if it's helpful my paypal account can be used too.
> 
> Basically I'm happy to help. This is our forum. I doubt many people spend more time here than I do. I figure the supporting member fees I pay are a pittance relative to the enjoyment and enrichment I get in return.
> 
> Let's see what the big guy has to say once the smoke clears. maybe he needs some specific support.


This is kind of like throwing a big sticky medicine ball at you. How can we access your Paypal to donate/deposit some loot.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

However this ends up manifesting itself, I will tell you openly and directly that every cent received will go towards whatever we collectively decide to do with the funds.

I will absorb / compensate for the paypal fees and top up the final amount to a nice even number.

Regardless of the recent events and the days of stress and work required by Scott to retrieve the site after the hack, this is overdue IMO.

Anyone who wants in, just PM me. If everyone kicked in $20, we could do something very nice for the big guy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

No paypal here. I'd like to hook up with a member who 
does and give them cash to donate on my behalf?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Why not make donations directly to Guitars Canada or Scott (as he directs) via paypal or personal cheque or money order? For the latter two, there's no issue related to time it takes for the funds to clear.


I am in no way questioning Milkman's credibility in this.

laristotle - I'm not directing this at you... I understand your preference re: paypal.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

-ST- said:


> Why not make donations directly to Guitars Canada via paypal or personal cheque or money order? For the latter two, there's no issue related to time it takes for the funds to clear.
> 
> 
> I am in no way questioning Milkman's credibility in this.
> ...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I was PayPal paranoid too until I found out that it can be exactly the same as an Interac Money transfer from your bank account. If you use debit card, it's the same thing.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Fredy, 

I wasn't trying to make the distinction about sending to Guitars Canada or Scott personally. Sending it directly to Scott or Guitars Canada - either way - Somebody's going to have to account for the income. I don't want to make things complicated *for him* or for Milkman. 

I was trying to make the point that if you send it to Scott or Guitars Canada directly - he has to provide the information so that we can do that, and in so doing - he can express his willingness to receive donations and where and how he wants to receive them. 





fredyfreeloader said:


> -ST- said:
> 
> 
> > Why not make donations directly to Guitars Canada via paypal or personal cheque or money order? For the latter two, there's no issue related to time it takes for the funds to clear.
> ...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm in. I've been enjoying this site for years now and it's the least I can do to show some appreciation. :rockon2:


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

*Hi Scott - What are your wishes here?*

Hi Scott,

What are your wishes here?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This doesn't need to be complicated.

We're passing the hat, not forming a limited liability corporation. 

I'll give it until Thanksgiving if that seems reasonable.

Whatever has been donated at that time will benefit our host directly.

I'll be happy to mange it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm in... PM sent to Milkman.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Already made my donation to milkman, so I think this show is on the road.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Milkman said:


> This doesn't need to be complicated.
> 
> We're passing the hat, not forming a limited liability corporation.
> 
> ...


THanks for carrying the ball. The thanks giving date sounds about right to me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just threw my money into the hat. Thanks again for managing the $$ Milkman.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Count me in, pm sent.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PM sent to Milkman.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This is a great idea, guys! I'm in, I'm PM'ing Milkman now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has contacted me so far. I'm trying to stay on top of the PMs as much as possible.

As I mentioned, I'll keep this open until Thanksgiving. That seems like a nice time to show our appreciation.

At that time I'll share the tally with all who have contributed and have a discussion as to the form of the gift itself.

I take a weeks vacation every Thanksgiving so I'll have time to make it happen.

Again, thanks for showing a little love for our host. This past week sucked hard for him.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Thanks to everyone who has contacted me so far.


Bump for a great cause !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in. Might want to consider changing the thread title or creating a new thread. "The Big Kahuna" doesn't exactly express what's going on here, we might miss a few guys (almost missed me)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I'm in. Might want to consider changing the thread title or creating a new thread. "The Big Kahuna" doesn't exactly express what's going on here, we might miss a few guys (almost missed me)


Agree totally with Dave.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> Agree totally with Dave.


I think maybe only a mod can do this?

Anyway, I'm getting lots of PMs and generous support for this effort. It's encouraging to me and says something about the nature and quality of this community.

But, I understand that not everyone is in a position to help with a donation.

In lieu of that, "attaboys" cost zero and a little Thanks to our host is always a good thing, however that is given.

Let him know!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW! This is absolutely amazing. Despite the recent hack against GC etc, I totally agree that Scott deserves this...and then some! 

Also, kudos to you Milkman for facilitating this. PM Sent!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I'm in. Might want to consider changing the thread title or creating a new thread. "The Big Kahuna" doesn't exactly express what's going on here, we might miss a few guys (almost missed me)


The "Big Kahuna" was in reference to the man in charge. Kahuna has a variety of meaning one of which is "caretaker" among other things. One slang meaning is man with big balls or another is one who has the balls to take on a particular difficult project. I was thinking of the man in "charge or caretaker", MAYBE I SHOULD APOLOGIZE FOR CALLING HIM THE BIG KAHUNA. he definitely has been the caretaker and he has the balls to take on a very difficult situation, as for the other one, well he can decide that one on his own.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> The "Big Kahuna" was in reference to the man in charge. Kahuna has a variety of meaning one of which is "caretaker" among other things. One slang meaning is man with big balls or another is one who has the balls to take on a particular difficult project. I was thinking of the man in "charge or caretaker", MAYBE I SHOULD APOLOGIZE FOR CALLING HIM THE BIG KAHUNA. he definitely has been the caretaker and he has the balls to take on a very difficult situation, as for the other one, well he can decide that one on his own.


Apologize? 


Nah, Big Kahuna is not derogatory at all. I think he just means as the name of a thread, it wouldn't really give you an idea of the purpose if you didn't open it up.

But starting this thread was a good thing to do.

thanks


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No, no,no, it has nothing to do with the title, or nickname, absolutely fits in this case. I was just pointing out that this has turned into a fundraiser of sorts and should perhaps be titled as such. Had I not come back and revisited the thread i wouldn't have known about this and I suspect there could be others out there who would like to contribute but will miss the opportunity. If it were me I'd make it a sticky and call it "Show your appreciation to Scott" or something like that. 



fredyfreeloader said:


> The "Big Kahuna" was in reference to the man in charge. Kahuna has a variety of meaning one of which is "caretaker" among other things. One slang meaning is man with big balls or another is one who has the balls to take on a particular difficult project. I was thinking of the man in "charge or caretaker", MAYBE I SHOULD APOLOGIZE FOR CALLING HIM THE BIG KAHUNA. he definitely has been the caretaker and he has the balls to take on a very difficult situation, as for the other one, well he can decide that one on his own.


- - - Updated - - -

yep, starting the thread was a great thing to do!



Milkman said:


> Apologize?
> 
> 
> Nah, Big Kahuna is not derogatory at all. I think he just means as the name of a thread, it wouldn't really give you an idea of the purpose if you didn't open it up.
> ...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Now that it has 6 pages, might as well just keep bumping the thread to the top so other people will notice.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Or we could call it a contest 



Chito said:


> Now that it has 6 pages, might as well just keep bumping the thread to the top so other people will notice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL, bait and switch?


No, maybe not.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Or we could call it a contest


Brilliant!

Thinking outside the "thread"...so to speak.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Just found this thread. PM sent.

BD


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

This is such a great idea. Thanks for taking the lead on this Milkman. PM sent.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been admin of a couple of websites in the past, I know the work involved, thanks Scott!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, again everyone, thanks so much for your trust. Talk is always cheap, but I'm a boy scout. If you dropped a twenty on the sidewalk I'd chase you down to hand to back to you.

I'm looking forward to Thanksgiving.

How appropriate.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

PM sent....


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I had to go back to the beginning of the thread and read the whole thing over to get what was going on. Danged old memory. Anyway, I scrimped a few bucks to help out. Good cause IMHO.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If this thread can't be "stuck" (i.e., be made a sticky)....then please bump it regularly.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

We're STUCK now!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm in too!! PM coming your way Milkman.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Right on everybody. I'm trying to stay on top of the PMs as much as possible. 

Let's put it this way. If you send me a PM and don't receive a response within 24 hrs, and generally much quicker during business hours, then something went wrong and please try again.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Great idea! Scott deserves a big thanks from all of us who love this place. PM sent.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just bringing this back to the top...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in guys.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd love to send something in, but I'm flat broke and starting a new job today. I'll see how I go. Hopefully, I will have some spare change soonish. How long is this open until?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mike thought Thanksgiving, so another couple of weeks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'm in. Might want to consider changing the thread title or creating a new thread. "The Big Kahuna" doesn't exactly express what's going on here, we might miss a few guys (almost missed me)


Exactly why I didn't open this thread until now. I'll contribute.

I guess I need to PM Milkman.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Another bump to the top of the 'new posts' list.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Hopefully we get excellent participation from the membership that can afford to contribute.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just to clarify, and this is just an arbitrary date, I thought Thanksgiving would be a fitting cut off date. That gives folks a little time if they're short.

Anyone who wants to know more, please feel free to pm me. I'm trying to keep my in box from filling up so you should be able to get through.

And, thanks to all who contributed. One more week.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Mike thought Thanksgiving, so another couple of weeks.


Thanksgiving would be a good time.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

A few more days left.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Let's give some thanks, gentlemen!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Still a few days left to join in.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry guys I've been away for a few years....somebody please update me on what happened? The website was attacked?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hacked by Syrians (yes, really). Destroyed the whole site. Site had backups but lost (I forget, 2 weeks?) work of posts and activity. Scott has had to reprogram many of the add-ons/options into the site code, and went through a few sleepless nights getting things back up. Actual downtime was something like 2 days, but came back up with limited functionality.

As a side note, all avatars were lost so you don't have one presently. Easy enough to reload it if you wish.

The purpose of this particular thread is that we are doing an 'appreciation' fund raising to get Scott something nice for giving us this forum for over 10 years now. Coordinator is Milkman, if you should choose to donate a little somethingsomething, PM him.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Free bump for last miles!
Just a couple of days left!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok folks,

I just spent Thanksgiving weekend as I have for the past seven years, managing the sound for the Rockton Fair.

I take a vacation from my day job and with the able assistance of my daughter I spend four long grueling days keeping a variety of PA's running and getting lots of fresh air and exercise. 


Now that that is over, I'll be checking the paypal account tomorrow.


Happy Thanksgiving everyone, and thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours, Mike....and a big thanks to YOU for all that you are doing to make this happen.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It was a beautiful weekend other than a few showers on Sunday.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I now have the pleasure of selecting a suitable gift for our host. I've spoken to a little bird and know what to look for.

Anyone who has contributed and would like to know the tally please PM me as I feel it would be inappropriate to post such information publicly.

I will, with the assumed approval of those who kicked in, make a deal, extend the gift and then will consider this pleasant task /opportunity finished. 

Thanks again to all for your generosity and trust.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I am more excited than a kid on christmas eve! Can't wait to see pics of Scott (GC) face!!!
Thanks Milkman for your work!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup, a big shout out for Milkman for taking on a labour of love!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for carrying the ball on this, Mike!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lets take up a collection to show our appreciation for Milkman!!!!!

Just kidding. We know you are doing this out of the goodness of your heart Milkman and I think our appreciation for that is immeasurable.

Thanks for taking on this labour of love.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just wanted to say thank you to Milkman for taking over this. Also want to add, the folks here at GC are just awesome.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice work Milkman! Can't wait to see what it is and Scott's reaction.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Another big "Thanks very much" to Mike. Well done!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Another big "Thanks very much" to Mike. Well done!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


And another! I'm also getting that Christmassy feeling! What is it?! What is it?! :congratulatory:


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

TWRC said:


> Nice work Milkman! Can't wait to see what it is and Scott's reaction.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Twern't nuthin fellers.

Really, all that was required of me was a lot of PMs and and little long green. Please also consider the OP. This was not my idea, just one I happened to agree with.

Oh and, if all went to plan, Scott is now in the possession of a small token of our appreciation.

He's a little busy right now.

I suspect we'll hear from him tomorrow.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank Mike for all your efforts in this great cause.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks to Fred for the suggestion and to Mike for the logistics of this token of appreciation.


----------

